# Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano Rollen*

Ich finde das die Shimanoprodukte ein oft behandeltes Thema sind. :vik: Deshalb möchte ich diesen Thread eröffnen damit jeder seine Fragen stellen kann und diese auch beantwortet werden( größtenteils Fragen zu den Rollen). |rolleyes Wenn dass jeder machen würde müssten nicht mehr sooo viele neue Threads eröffnet werden #d und man könnte immer mal was nachlesen.#6#h |bla:​


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ist natürlich nen grosses Thema da sehr viele Produkte.
Aber eine sehr gute Idee!!!!!!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich hoff auch das man alle Themen behandeln kann aber einen Versuch ist es alle Mal wert


----------



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Mit der Zeit kann mans ja immer noch etwas spalten


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ist ne gute Idee.

Allerdings schwierig zu bearbeiten.
Weil man Fragen durcheinander bekommt.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Also wer Fragen hat her damit!
Ich habe an Rollen:
Stradic FG 3000
Ultegra 3000
Stradic X GTM 3000 und 4000
Twinpower F 3000
Symetre 4000 
Super X 4000 GTM
An Ruten
Technium 270 cm 15- 40 Gramm
Diaflash XH 270 cm 50- 100 Gramm.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Keeven123 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Also ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Shimano :vik:

Hab 2Ruten 2Rollen und ne Weste von Shimano und muss sagen:

Gibt nix zu beanstanden #6


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Vor allem brauchen wir mal nen Gegenthread zu den von Angeldet angeschobenen 725 Red Arc Threads.

Das ist vieleicht nen bischen viel des Guten.

Obwohl der gute Angeldet echt Ahnung hat.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Gut ich hab diesen Thread eröffnet und stell dann mal die erste Frage .......... da ich durch den verkauf von ein paar rollerteilen wieder zu geld gelangt bin will ichs mal direkt wieder ausgeben ...... nämlich für ein röllchen nun ist die frage, eher technium oder stradic oda ein anderes modell?????? gebt mal eure tipps was ihr vom preis\leistungs verhältnis empfehlt


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Stradic oder aber Technium MGS.

Die Technium ist nicht das was man haben sollte, wenn man Shimano will.


----------



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

was gibts denn an der technium die von shimano selbst so hoch gelobt wird zu bemengeln ....... ich hab noch tausende fragen also diesen thtead könnten wir allein mit meinen fragen noch einige tage stopfen


----------



## HAL9000 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo Steinadler,
ich habe die Technium jetzt das zweite Jahr zum Mefo angeln und ich kann nichts schlechtes über die Rolle sagen.
Die Stradic ist aber auch ne gute Rolle,da haben Freunde von mir auch viele Jahre erfolgreich mit geangelt.
Gruß aus Flensburg


----------



## plattform7 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Steinadler schrieb:


> ...eher technium oder stradic oda ein anderes modell?????? gebt mal eure tipps was ihr vom preis\leistungs verhältnis empfehlt


 
Eine RedArc :m :q :q :q 

Nee, Spass bei Seite, soll ja eine Shimano sein.... Ich würde die Stradic klar der Technium vorziehen. Die Magnesium-Version hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern, also kann ich dazu nichts sagen... Aber die normale kommt meiner Meinung nach an die STradic nicht ran #h


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Nee die Arcs wollen wir hier nicht!


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Martin Obelt
Du hast die richtig guten Sachen.

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## plattform7 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> die Stradic ist ne feine Rolle, nur komme ich mit meinen großen Pfoten nicht gut mit der Doppelkurbel zurecht - Bei den Aero GT Baitrunnern geht es gerade noch, die hat man ja auch nicht dauernd in der Hand. Zum Spinnfischen wäre für mich persönlich ne Doppelkurbel nix.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, Martin!

Klar ist so eine Doppelkurbel nicht Jedermanssache. Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch, habe aber richtig Gefallen an der Doppelkurbel gefunden. Ich nutze die Rolle aber nicht für Spinnfischen, deshalb kannst Du durchaus Recht haben, dass es bei dieser Art der Angelei für manche störend ist - da kann ich einfach nicht mitreden. #hHat aber auch so bißchen Baitcaster-Feeling, finde ich :q 

@Pikepauly

war ja auch nur Spass mit der Arc... Obwohl ich auch viele Arc´s fische bin ich ebenso ein Shimano-Fan. Bin zwar noch nicht im ganz oberen Segment angekommen, aber habe schon alle Rollen von der Sedona (zu dem Preis - Schrott in meinen Augen) bis zu der Stradic (finde ich richtig gut) und einige Ruten durchgefischt... 70% meiner Ausrüstung trägt diesen Namen  ... Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass Shimano teilweise unverschämte Preise verlangt, ohne etwas sehr herausraggendes dafür zu bieten. Muss man sich halt nichts vormachen, dass Shimano ihre Werbemaschinerie sehr gut bezahlen lässt...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...Leider mehr als wahr:c :c


Ignoriert die Brüder doch einfach wo es nur geht! :vik:


----------



## plattform7 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ignoriert die Brüder doch einfach wo es nur geht! :vik:


 
Hehe, leider geht es nicht so einfach :c , zumindest bei mir nicht |rolleyes ... Obwohl ich weis, dass es vielleicht was günstigeres und besseres auf der Welt gibt, denke ich doch glatt momentan darüber nach, mir eine Aspire zum Gufieren zu zulegen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vor allem brauchen wir mal nen Gegenthread zu den von Angeldet angeschobenen 725 Red Arc Threads.


|kopfkrat Soll ich jetzt was dazu sagen? - Nö.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Shimano


Also ich war ein Fan von Shimano-Rollen. |rolleyes 

An Rollen habe ich immer noch:
Baitrunner Aero 6010 GT, TwinPower XT-RA 4000, SuperGT-RA 2500 (zu TP modded), Exaga RA 2500, Ultegra 4000 (Jap.), Aerlex 3000 (Jap.), Aerlex 3000 XT, Nexave FB 4000, Spirex 2000, also min. 16 Stück die mir jetzt so einfallen.

Die guten alten Modelle so ab und vor 2000 fand ich richtig gut, besonders die TP-F und die parallele Ultegra (Jap.) waren ein Traum, wegen der Ultegra 6000 (Jap.) konnte ich mal nächtelang nicht schlafen :q.
Die Baitrunner Aero 6010 GT ist bis jetzt auch nicht zu ersetzen.

Was mir vorhin beim Durchblättern des neuen Gerlinger-Katalogzeugs auffiel:
- In der Sonderliste gibt es eine Ultegra (wie FB), fast das einzig neue bei Reels.
- Die TP-FA gibts immer noch, exkl. der 4000er. Ist nur 20EUR teurer als die Ultegra.

Was ich besonders wüst finde:
Die neuen Modelle im Hauptkatalog sehen ja vielfach extrem abgespeckt aus, besonders bei den RB Modellen. Die neue Aspire RA hat den TP Part wohl übernommen oder wie? Ne TP RB, Super RB und Stadic RB mit den Billigkurbeln der Catana/Nexave? 
Bei denen piepts ja wohl nochmal ganz kräftig mehr.


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> die Stradic ist ne feine Rolle, nur komme ich mit meinen großen Pfoten nicht gut mit der Doppelkurbel zurecht



also ich hab beides versucht zum anfang mit doppelkurbel, ist eigendlich ne reine gewöhnungssache wie ich meine..aber dann hab ich mir von der technium die "single"kurbel angebaut (passt perfekt) und ich muss sagen, nen ganz feines röllchen draus geworden. da kommt die technium um längen net ran..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> aber dann hab ich mir von der technium die "single"kurbel angebaut (passt perfekt) und ich muss sagen, nen ganz feines röllchen draus geworden. da kommt die technium um längen net ran..


Achso, Techniums habe ich auch 2, aber nur die Kurbeln  die haben so 14 EUR Ende 2005 gekostet und waren eine gute Sache, sehr schöne kräftige Kurbel. Jede unterbestückte Rolle sieht damit gleich besser aus. Ne Stradic mit sowas ist wohl das beste, was man günstig hinbekommen kann.


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ja ist wirklich ne gute variante wenn man nicht gleich zu ner twinpowerpreisklasse aufsteigen will:q


----------



## STICHLING (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achso, Techniums habe ich auch 2, aber nur die Kurbeln  die haben so 14 EUR Ende 2005 gekostet und waren eine gute Sache, sehr schöne kräftige Kurbel. Jede unterbestückte Rolle sieht damit gleich besser aus. Ne Stradic mit sowas ist wohl das beste, was man günstig hinbekommen kann.





passen deine kurbeln an die neue 4000 er stradic ?!?


----------



## bazawe (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Bin zwar Fan der anderen großen Japanmarke, besitze aber einige Shimano Rollen die ich nicht missen möchte, die da wären: Stradic 3000 FE, Stradic 1000FE, Stradic 1000 FB, Symetre 1000 und 2 x 3500er US-Baitrunner.
Gruß bazawe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



STICHLING schrieb:


> passen deine kurbeln an die neue 4000 er stradic ?!?


Ausprobiert habe ich es mangels Rolle nun nicht, ich schätze aber mal höchstwahrscheinlich. Solange der Shimano-4-Kant verwendet wird (außer Stella bisher), dann paßt fast alles, weil das den Shimano-Modellbaukasten begünstigt, und aufgeben werden die das wohl kaum.


----------



## Steinadler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@ angeldet 
du hattest ja mal was in nem anderen thread davon erzählt das man auch die kugellager wechseln sollte .......... wo bekommst du denn deine her und wie kommst du an die richtige größe


----------



## utzel (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Nachdem ich einige Blinker gen Horizont geschossen habe,weil bei kräftigen Würfen der Bügel umgeklappt ist  , ging meine Technium 2500 zu e..y.
Nun habe ich auf Tica Taurus umgestellt und bin damit absolut zufrieden. 
Meine Beastmaster Boat Ruten finde ich aber ganz gut.

Gruß utzel


----------



## Donauhannes (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Also eine Zeit lang dachte ich auch auf meinen Rollen müsste unbedingt SHIMANO stehen. Fische von daher auch noch einige:

-2x Exage 4000 RA
-2x Baitrunner Gte 6000 b
- Technium 4000

Gottseidank bin ich da jezt geheilt. Gut, an dem Baitrunnern geht im Karpfenbereich und auch sonst im Freilaufsegment kein Weg vorbei, aber sonst bin ich der Meinung gibts da viele Alternativen.

Ich versteh deren Europastrategie sowieso nicht. Da bringen sie MG-Modelle die keiner braucht und dann ne ne weitere High-Budget Rolle die eigentlich nicht mehr ist als ne gepimpte TP zum fast Stella Preis.

Wärend andere Hersteller klotzen und mitlerweile  in Sachen Qualität und vor allem Inovation vorbeiziehen schauen sie zu.

Als Otto-Normal-Angler wüsste ich langsam echt nicht mehr warum ich ne Shimano kaufen sollte. Mehr als 150 Euro für ne Rolle auszugeben ist nunmal nicht jedermanns Sache. Und wenn man eure Beiträge liest gehts ja da erst mit ner ordentlichen "Shimi" los.

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## joopie (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich fische jetzt seit ca. 5 Jahren eine Quantum Energy Pti fast jedes Wochenende auf Wolfsbarsch und Meerforelle und kann mir ein leichtes grinsen nicht verkneifen, wenn meine "Hightech" Mitangler jedes Jahr mit dem neuesten Modell von Shimano ankommen.
Auf die Frage, wo denn die Rolle des letzten Jahres sei, bekomme ich entweder sehr unverständliche Antworten oder laute Flüche zu hören.

Meiner Meinung nach stimmt da das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis nicht.
Ansonsten sollte man abwarten und die Auslaufmodelle über den Versandhandel kaufen, da gibt es dann gute Preise.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Steinadler schrieb:


> @ angeldet
> du hattest ja mal was in nem anderen thread davon erzählt das man auch die kugellager wechseln sollte .......... wo bekommst du denn deine her und wie kommst du an die richtige größe


Am einfachsten ist das Studium der Explosionspläne, vergleichen welche wo drin sind, die mittleren Modelle wie z.B. Exage, SuperGT und Technium (FA/RA) haben sehr gleiche einfache ARB Lager, eines rauspicken und bei einem netten Händler wie z.B. HAV bestellen.
Man kann auch die Maße der Kunststoffbuchse ausmessen und sich ein passendes Industrielager besorgen, Shimano verwendet sehr einfache Normmaße bisher, was mir so untergekommen ist. 
Wenn man selber ein Kugellager nachgerüstet hat, dann hat man meist auch sehr viel Geld im Vergleich zu den größeren Modellen gespart.


----------



## Steinadler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

irgendwie glaub ich nicht das viele leute diesen trööt gelesen haben denn es wurden schon wieder 4 neue shimano trööts eröffnet


----------



## Ines (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich habe jetzt erst diesen Trööt gelesen, und ich wollte mal fragen, wer von euch schon mal Probleme mit der Rücklaufsperre der Technium hatte. Mir fällt immer nach ein paar Stunden (oder Tagen) die Rücklaufsperre aus, sowohl bei heißem als bei kaltem Wetter - das wurde mir schon als Grund genannt, daß die Rollen keine Kälte vertragen). Beim Angelhändler tritt dann immer der Vorführeffekt ein - alles in Ordnung. Bin ich die einzige, die sowas erlebt hat?

Fragt

Ines


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Ines,

dieses Problem hatte ich mal mit einer Cormoran-Pilkrolle und das Ding wurde mir 2Xauf dem Postweg von Cormoran getauscht und jedesmal blieb das Problem des ausfallenden Rüchlaufs.
Das liegt an dem Sofortstoplager und ist eindeutig ein Materialfehler,nur das auch Shimano so ein Problemteil dabei hat ist mir neu.
Schätze da muss das sogen.Walzenlager gewechselt werden,das ja auch für den Sofortstop des Rotors sorgt.

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Diese Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager kann man nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht zerlegen, war jedenfalls bisher so und wird sich auch kaum geändert haben.
Blick übern Gartenzaun: Die alten Daiwa-Style Walzenlager sind kleiner in Stahl gearbeitet (weniger Kunststoff als bei Shi., nur 1 Teilchen), im Gehäuse eingebettet und nicht aufgeschraubt, und lassen sind z.B. bei den aktuellen Ryobi/Arc Spinnrollen komplett bis in die letzte Feder und Walze zerlegen, ein Riesenvorteil wenn man was damit anfangen kann, restaurieren geht fast immer.

Bei dem Lager der Technium bleibt nur ein vorsichtiges Auswaschen (am besten Petroleum) und dann Ölen - einlegen, ich würde gutes Synthetisches Motoröl 5W40 niedriger Winter-Viskosität nehmen, funzt bei mir auch mit Kunststoffen ausgezeichnet.

Wenn man nicht auf Rückgabe, Garantie etc. komplett tauschen kann, was vorzuziehen wäre.


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi

ich hab mich gerade mal auf der shimano seite in den explosionszeichnungen umgeschaut.

da bin ich zu einigen erkenntnissen aber auch zu fragen gekommen.

ich habe mal die technium 2500 fa mit der 2500 super gtfa verglichen und die stradic 2500 fb mit der twinpower 2500 fb verglichen.

imvergleich technium und super gt fa sind mir nur 3 unterschiede aufgefallen:
1. andere kurbel 
2. ein kugellager mehr an der technium und zwar am schnurlaufröllchen(powerroller)
3.andere stosskappe am heck

und für diese 3 kleinen unterschiede bezahlt man dann 22,- mehr bei der technium!!!!!

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3172_SHIMANO-SUPER-GT-FA.html

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3173_Shimano-TECHNIUM-FA.html

bitte verbessert mich ,falls ich irgendwas übersehen habe #h#h#h


und dann noch der vergleich stradic gegenüber twinpower.

davon mal abgesehen das die rollen andere konzepte haben(übersetzung)

habe ich bei der stradic genau die 4 kugellager gezählt ,die sie haben soll,aber bei der twinpower komme ich über 5 kugellager 
nicht hinaus .
und zwar:

2 lager auf der kurbelachse 
1 lager auf der rotorachse
1 lager auf der spulenachse 
1 lager für das schnurlaufröllchen

wo verstecken sich die anderen 2 lager ,die die twinpower 2500 haben soll;+;+;+;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Die Technium hat noch eine goldene Hardkantenspule, die SuperGT nicht. In der Tat sind die beiden aber fast die gleichen Rollen, eben nur anders ausgestattet. Das Großrad ist selbst bei der Klasse noch nicht vollständig kugelgelagert, kann man aber relativ leicht abstellen.



henningcl schrieb:


> wo verstecken sich die anderen 2 lager ,die die twinpower 2500 haben soll;+;+;+;+


1 bis 2 sind gerne im Kurbelknauf versteckt  Die werden aber voll mitgezählt. 

Bringt mich mal wieder auf den Kugellagerunsinn: 

Ohne genaue Spezifizierung was für Kugellager ist so eine gesamtheitliche Kugellageranzahl großer Unsinn, besonders bei Zahlen von 5 bis 7. So ab 10 sind dann genug da, so daß die wichtigen Stellen auch eins abkriegen. 

Die 3 bis 4 wichtigen Kugellager sind die am Flansch und am Großrad, das sind die hauptsächlichen und notwendigen. 

Eingebürgert bei neuen hochwertigen Rollen hat sich auch eine Spulensitzlagerung mit 1 bis 2 Kugellagern, sehr nett wenn es leicht läuft, geht aber auch anders. Grund wie bei all den anderen Zusatzlagern: Ein billiges Kugellager ist billiger (+werbewirksamer) als eine solide Gleitlagerauflage, aber nicht besser, stabiler schon mal gar nicht. Kugellager sind per se nicht stabil, was stabiles heißt Walzenlager.

Desgleichen mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen: Dies wird gerne mit einem Kugellager bestückt, wobei das nicht unbedingt sein muß, auf jeden Fall wird die Konstruktion damit erstmal anfälliger wegen der dauernden Schnurwassereinwirkung. Mehr Leichtlauf als das Kugellager bringt ein großes Schnurlaufröllchen, was durch einen größeren Durchmesser und längeren Hebel die Bewegungsmitnahmekräfte der Schnur minimiert, es läuft dadurch leichter.
Die weiteren Zusatzlager in der Rolle, im Excenter, im Knauf usw. dienen mehr der Montageerleichterung (besonders bei Kunststoffgehäusen wo eh was metallisches dazu muß) und dem Luxus, wirklich bringen tut das eigentlich nicht mehr, ein billiges Kugellager auf einen Kunststoffzapfen oder Ausnehmung draufzustecken geht nun mal weit billiger als ein sauberes Gleitlager bohren und fräsen oder einsetzen.

Die Kugellager müßten also unterteilt angegeben sein: Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager (1), Hauptlager (4), Spule (2), Röllchen (1), Kurbelknauf (2) und Restgetriebe (2), macht etwa 12 bei Vollausstattung. :g


Zu Stradic vs. Twinpower (FD-Modelle, FA/FB): Das ist genau der Grund, wieso die Stradic die wertigere Rolle ist, und evtl. mit einer anständigen Kurbel und 'nem Zusatzlager versehen sozusagen die beste Shimanospinne ist. Für die Schwester Ultegra galt bisher so ziemlich das gleiche.


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

prinzipiell sehe ich das genauso.

aber bei der stradic fb kannst du kein zusatzlager einbauen, da sind alle wichtigen positionen besetzt.

wie es bei der fa ist weiss ich nicht(älteres modell????)

ein kugellager oder auch 2 an der spule ist meineserachtens erst nötig ab einer shimano rollengrösse 4000 oder sogar 5000

also mit rollen wo du grössere fische beangelst ,die auch ordentlich schnur nehmen


anders ist es bei der technium und der super gt 
so kannst du bei der technium 1 lager zusätzlich einbauen und bei der super gt 2 lager


ein lager im schnurlaufröllchen find ich nicht schlecht,ich habe auch nie probleme gehabt.
trozdem dieses lager dem wasser am meisten ausgesetzt ist.

#h#h


----------



## Steinadler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@angeldet 
mich würd auch mal interessieren wo du ein weiteres kugellager einbaust also in der stradic


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi
ich denke er meint in die stradic fa 

hier mal ein bild 
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?d_Shimano_Stradic_FA1033.htm

wie man erkennen kann hat sie das gehäuse einer technium oder super gt


so kann man auch rollen verkaufen indem man ältere modelle abwertet und ihnen einen neuen namen gibt#h#h


----------



## henningcl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

comando zurück !!!!

hab gerade gesehen ,das die fa auch 4 lager hat ,also sind auch alle 4 wichtigen positionen besetzt.


also kann man kein 5. lager einbauen!!!


----------



## Steinadler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ich werd mir mal die rolle etwas genauer ( auf dem plan ) anschauen vielleicht find ich was


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Am besten machst Du deine auf und schaust rein, gemeint ist das Großrad mit seinen beiden Lagerstellen, wo gerne mal eines der beiden KL fehlt, so genau kann man das gar nicht sagen weil die genaue Rollenversion erstmal bekannt sein müßte. Fix ist da nix. #d


----------



## seyack (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo,ich fische selbst mit 2US3500 undzwei 4500US Baitrunner eineAero Stradic und eineBaitrunner Aero8000Gte.Super Rollen doch habe ich vor 9Monaten eine ältere Baitrunner 6000 bei meinem Händler in Reperatur gegeben,der diese dann nach Holland geschickt hat.Ist doch nicht normal diese lange Reperaturzeit.
Solange die Rollen laufen ist ja alles gut.Aber dann.
gruss  seyack


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@seyack
Der Service ist da so eine Geschichte - hat wohl Tradition, man sollte es nicht glauben, selbst eigentlich absolut selbstverständliche Standardteile wie eine E-Spule sind schwer aufzutreiben.
Ich habe schon im Jahre 2000 auf die Ersatzspulen von einem Händler in DE (also nix Web oder Ausland oder so) mir verkauften 2 Japan Ultegra's über 2 Jahre gewartet - er hatte es mir beim Kauf versprochen!!!, dann hat er später entnervt mir wenigstens 'ne passende einfache Standardspule aus dem Portfolio hier herausgesucht, aber das ist doch nicht normal sowas. ;+ Und ohne E-Spulen kann man ne Spinnrolle nun mal nicht vernünftig fischen.
Ergebnis: Hat meine Shimano-Begeisterung erstmal ganz kräftig gebremst. 
Erst die Spulen der billigen Sedona FB paßten dann noch besser, auch im Aussehen, wenn auch ohne TiN-Kante. Es war besser+einfacher eine ähnliche Ersatzrolle mit 2 Spulen zu kaufen, als eine E-Spule zu bekommen, höchstwahrscheinlich war wie ich heute weiß das auch billiger.

Selbst gute Shimano Händler klagen dann bei direktem Dauerkontakt über deren Liefergebaren und Schneckenpost, das ist einfach eine miese Tour von denen: Leckere Produkt-Köder (zweifelsohne), gekauft, am Haken, gefangen.

Von daher kann ich nur sagen: Unbedingt ne Rolle nehmen, die Familenbandbreite hat, wo es mehr Modelle gleicher Bauart gibt, dann gibt es auch eher mal E-Teile, die Teile sollten Standard sein und nix super-duper HighEnd exklusives, dann steht man begossen da. 

Will jetzt nicht wieder sagen, welche vergleichbare Rolle+Firma sich im Gegensatz zu Shimano und Daiwa bei sowas kräftig mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber das gibt es auch. #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi #h 

habe mir heute mal eine 4000 Aspire FA angekuckt. War recht angetan von der Rolle, das Auge ißt ja bekanntlich mit und da macht die Rolle wirklich einen schönen Eindruck. Ansonsten hatte ich das Gefühl eine etwas aufgewertete Twin Power in der Hand zu haben, was mir aber besonders gefiel war die einschraubbare Kurbel ala Slammer #6 

Fazit: Ein Augenschmaus der meiner Meinung nach leider viel zu teuer ist.

Zum Thema Service

Hab mich mal mit einer Twin Power XTR hingelegt, bin dann zu meinem Shimano Händler der die Rolle sofort auseinander gebaut hat um den Fehler zu suchen (der Bügel schlug nicht mehr um und blockierte die Kurbel) Da die Rolle auf den ersten Blick aber in Ordnung war, hat er sie kurzerhand zu einem Termin mit zu Shimano genommen. Die haben die Rolle dann total zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut und sie lief wieder einwandfrei. Dafür habe ich nicht einen Cent bezahlt #6  Vorweg hatte man mir noch angeboten, wenn die Rolle nicht mehr hinzubekommen sei das ich das neue Modell bekämme (obwohl ich keinen Kaufbeleg mehr hatte) 

Also ich kann nichts negatives zum Service sagen, in meinem Fall war er eher überdurschnittlich gut #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

^ Schau doch bitte mal auf die Seite, lokalisiere den Händler und welche Kategorie der hat.
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/fish/seh/nl/de/locate_dealers.html

Ich schätze ja schon länger, das das mit der Händlerkategorie was zu tun hat. #c


In Hamburg gibts z.B. nur 2 SSC (=Shimano Service Centers), HAV und Martins.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi #h 

wenn du mir noch sagst was die Kürzel bedeuten #c hatte die Kategorie SSC

Shimano Service Center eben erst gesehen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Für die Kugellagertauscher bei der Stradic FA:
Das KL heißt 7801 bei Stradic und TP, das Plastiklager der Stradic 2293.

Bei der Stradic FB unnötig, das sind die KL 10308 klein und 10320 groß wie bei der TP, auch die Kurbelbefestigungen sind endlich gleich (Shi.-Standard). Die FBs sind sich also gleicher, immerhin was wirklich positives.

Interessant ist, das Shimano wie bei den Ryobi+Arcs bei den FBs jetzt auch 2 verschiedene Kugellager an der Großradlagerung einsetzt, auch eine Einsparung.

(Quelle: Explosionszeichnungen Shimano-DE)


----------



## Angelbuddy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo Leutz,

weiß einer von euch, wo oder ob man die Preisliste für den Shimano Katalog 2007 im Internet zum runterladen bekommen kann? Im Katalog selber sind ja leider keine Preisangaben zu den Artikeln. ;+

Grüsse aus Unterfranken#h


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi!
Es gibt von Shimano keine Listen mit empfohlenen VK Preisen.
Musst dich also durch die Shops ackern. Angler Oase, HAV, SAV, Gerlinger usw.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Musst dich also durch die Shops ackern. Angler Oase, HAV, SAV, Gerlinger usw.


Nett wäre bei einer solchen Momentaufnahme der Marktangebote  - wenn es jemand denn schon tut - dann auch eine Sammelliste über die Typen (hier oder so), nicht wahr? :g


----------



## aesche100 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Noch mal zurück zur Rücklaufsperre.Habe mit meiner Stradic 4000 FA letztes Jahr eine gute Mefo verloren, weil die Rolle plötzlich rückwärts lief.Nach Reparatur in Holland(da wurde sie vom Händler hingeschickt)läuft sie wieder.Dann fing das Schnurlaufröllchen an zu lamentieren.Habe alle Teile neu bestellt und eingebaut.Es jault immer noch.Hat 156 Euro gekostet aber ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@aesche100
Man muß aber fairerweise (selbst bei Shimano ) fragen, was Du an Wartung nach dem Meeresangeln gemacht hast.
Das große Rücklaufsperrenlager in Kunststoff fällt plötzlich und sehr inreparabel aus, aber eigentlich braucht es nur ab und an einen Tropfen Öl. Beim Schnurlaufröllchen das gleiche: mit einem Tröpfchen nach dem feuchten Abwischen oder Abwaschen passiert sowas dann nicht mehr.

Ne Rolle, an der man gar nichts machen muß und die trotzdem immer störungsfrei funktioniert, die gibt es nicht, schon gar nicht bei Meerwasserkontakt.
Und wenn jemand behauptet, daß seine schon 5 Jahre gelaufen sind und nichts dran gemacht wurde, dann gehe ich von wenigen schonenden Einsätzen pro Jahr aus.


----------



## muchti (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Habe mit meiner Stradic 4000 FA letztes Jahr eine gute Mefo verloren, weil die Rolle plötzlich rückwärts lief.



*habe das gleiche problem mit meiner stradic 5000 FH auch schon gehabt...beim drill ging plötzlich die rücklaufsperre nicht mehr und der fisch konnte erst mal einige meter schnur nehmen und i hatte ne derbe "knotentafel" auf der rolle ...andererseits kann man in solchen fällen, falls du keine perücke hast, trotzdem den fisch noch drillen...gibt einige angler die nie die bremse nutzen sondern nur schnur per ausgestellter rücklaufsperre drillen...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @aesche100
> Man muß aber fairerweise (selbst bei Shimano ) fragen, was Du an Wartung nach dem Meeresangeln gemacht hast.
> Das große Rücklaufsperrenlager in Kunststoff fällt plötzlich und sehr inreparabel aus, aber eigentlich braucht es nur ab und an einen Tropfen Öl. Beim Schnurlaufröllchen das gleiche: mit einem Tröpfchen nach dem feuchten Abwischen oder Abwaschen passiert sowas dann nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



*genauso siehts eben aus...selbst die beste rolle gibt früher oder später den geist mangels wartung auf...nur weil ´ne rolle für 350eur angeboten wird heißt es nicht dass sie kein öl braucht...
einfach nur waschen mit lauwarmen wasser hilft halt auf dauer auch nicht...sonst hat man an solch schöner rolle auch nicht länger freude als bei einer aus´m baumarkt
*


----------



## Angelbuddy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Es gibt von Shimano keine Listen mit empfohlenen VK Preisen.
> Musst dich also durch die Shops ackern. Angler Oase, HAV, SAV, Gerlinger usw.
> 
> ...




Dank dir Pike,

ist doch schon etwas.#6 Wer ist SAV? Die anderen kenne ich.

Grüsse aus Unterfranken#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Angelbuddy
Tip mal "SAV" und dazu das Thema "Angeln" in google ein ...

Leider gibts ja einige sehr empfehlenswerte Händler und gleichzeitig Boardies, die aber keine Boardpartner sind. Gegenüber den aktiven sich für das AB engagierenden Boardpartnern ist das dann so eine Sache ...


----------



## henningcl (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi
wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der exage und geflochtener schnur ???


weil die exage kein wormschaftspulenhub hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Die hat nen Excenter mit nochmal etwas Excentrik (Nocke), damit wird die Wickelkontur ganz gut. 
Hat sich irgendwie noch keiner beschwert, oder? 

Der Preis aus Kassel ist gut, gelle? Das ist die Rolle auf jeden Fall wert! #6


----------



## Steinadler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

so hab ein bissel gesucht und euch ne kleine preisliste aufgestellt daran seht ihr die  preise 

bei den rollen hab ich den preis fürs kleinste modell genommen und liste sie mal nach preis auf :
1 STELLA FA 486€
2 BBX 450€
3 STELLA FB 410€
4 ASPIRE FA 343€
5 TWINPOWER FB 177€
6 TECHNIUM MGS 156€
7 STRADIC FB 130€
8 TECHNIUM FA 100€
9 SUPER GT FA 84€
10 EXAGE 44€
11 NEXAVE 28€
12 CATANA 22€
13 ALIVIO 20€
14 HYPERLOOP 17€

ob die preise so richtig sind weiss ich nicht aber so ungefair schon


----------



## Steinadler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

und jetz die ruten die preise sind von den spinnmodellen in 2,40m und nem wurfgewicht von 5-20g ihr seht dann ja in welcher preiskategori euer modell ist und könnt dementsprechend den preis schätzen:
1 LESATH 294€
2 ASPIRE 219€
3 ANTARES 153€
4 SPEEDMASTER 114€
5 TECHNIUM 84€
6 BEASTMASTER 70€
7 NEXAVE 56€
8 FORCEMASTER 52€
9 CATANA 45€
10 ALIVIO 29€


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Steinadler
Die Preise hast Du schon gut eingesammelt.
Ausser bei irgendwelchen Aktionen usw. passt das so.
@all
Ich suche noch in gutem Zustand eine Stradic 3000 FG bis 100 Euro und eine Twinpower 3000 F bis 150 Euro. Preis hängt natürlich vom Zustand ab. Eine meiner guten Stücke hat doch so ziemliche Ermüdungserscheinungen vom Mefospinnen bekommen und ist wohl bald damit durch.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@ Pikepauly

du hast ja da irgendwo am anfang geschrieben das du ne technium (rute) besitzt. bist du mit der zufrieden und wie ist die aktion


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi!
Mit der Technium Rute bin ich sehr zufrieden. Angenehm leicht, schöne Aktion. Ich nehm sie aber nur noch zum Freihandschleppen. Zum Gufieren hab ich 2 Sportex Kev 4 und demnächst ne Harrison. Die Technium Serie wurde mal überarbeitet und meine ist noch der alte Typ. Die neue kenne ich nur vom begrabbeln scheint etwas softer zu sein. Muss aber ja kein Nachteil sein. Finde viele Spinnruten die so Richtung GUFI Spezialrute entwickelt sind fürs Fischen mit Blech oder Wobbler viel zu straff. Zum Glück gibts da aber auch noch andere z.B. die Speedmaster find ich gut.

GRUSS

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Achso Aktion ist halparabol. Aber wie gesagt die alte Serie.
WG Angabe ist eher untertrieben, dass soll bei der aktuellen Serie wohl anders sein.


----------



## bolli (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Frage:

ich möchte meine alte 
*Stradic 4000 FG *

gerne mit einer Einhandkurbel umrüsten. Weiß jemand (oder kann
es evtl. selbst ausprobieren) ob die Kurbel der Technium 4000 FA
passt? Oder wer weiss, bei welcher Einhandkurbel die Vierkantlänge
identisch ist?

Für andere Interessenten zur Info: Die Kurbeln der Stradic 2500 FB 
und der Technium 2500 FA sind austauschbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@bolli: Die 4Kant Achse sollte auf jeden Fall passen, die Länge kann man ganz leicht mit einer Schleifmaschine kürzen. Hab keine FG-Rolle o.ä. da.
Da du ja ne FG hast: mess doch mal die 4kant-Länge aus, ich kann Dir die von der Tech4000FA Kurbel nämlich auch sagen.


----------



## bolli (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Det,

super Idee! #6 

Kantenlänge 4,5 mm
Achslänge ab Unterkante Abstandhalter 25,5 mm

Und....... ?#h


----------



## Steinadler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@ all 
meine nächste frage würdet ihr so zum forellenfischen am see (nicht put&take) die speedmaster eher mit 3-12 oder 5-20g nehmen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



bolli schrieb:


> Kantenlänge 4,5 mm
> Achslänge ab Unterkante Abstandhalter 25,5 mm


4-Kant (D) 4,5 mm
Achslänge ab Unterkante Abstandhalter 31 mm

Also 5mm wegschleifen?


----------



## bolli (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also 5mm wegschleifen?



@Det
Das Problem dürfte sein, dass damit ja auch das Gewinde für die
Gegenschraube weg wäre (zumindest zum Teil). 
Schade, wäre zu schön gewesen....

Aber danke Dir! :m


----------



## Angelbuddy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo@ Steinadler


Danke für deine Bemühungen die Preise zu Recherchieren und hier rein zu Posten.#6

Habe heute bei meinen Händler nach einer Preisliste gefragt, und er meinte das Shimano generell kein uvb Liste mit reinlegt in den Katalog, die überlassen es den Händler zu welchen Preis sie die Artikel weitergeben.

Ist schon ein komische Verkaufspolitik was Shimano da an den Tag legt.

Ich als Kunde habe überhaupt keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit anderen Artikel vom Preis her. Sondern muss ständig beim Händler oder im Internet nachschauen was jetzt so ne Rolle oder Rute kosten soll.

Das kann es doch auch nicht sein. Für mich soll ein Katalog eine Information und Beschreibung zu einen Artikel sein, und dazu gehört einfach auch der Preis.#d

Na ja, vielleicht ändert es sich ja in der ferne Zukunft was daran. Aber viel Hoffnung habe ich da nicht.


Schönes Wochenende euch allen.

Grüsse Buddy#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



bolli schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte sein, dass damit ja auch das Gewinde für die Gegenschraube weg wäre (zumindest zum Teil).


Also meist geht das ganz schon weit hinein, sozusagen mit Reserve, die sind niemals auf Passung geschnitten. Kann man eigentlich ganz gut ausprobieren 
Im Einsatz an der Sedona 4000 FB mußte ich auch was wegnehmen, waren so 3-4mm, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

wie pflegt ihr eure shimano rollen ???? immer nur durch dieses loch zum ölen oder baut ihr die immer auseinander und wenn wie oft .


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi!
Hab ja auch nen paar Alte die nehm ich so nach 10 Angeltagen (Salzwasser) mal auseinander. Bei Süsswassereinsatz 1-2 mal pro Jahr. 1 Rolle hat ne Wartungsschraube die kriegt nur mal nen Tropfen Öl rein. Von aussen das Salz nen büschen abwischen mit einem Ballistol getränkten Lappen.

Das reicht, ewig halten die eben nicht aber lange und der Pflegeaufwand muss ja auch im Verhältnis stehen.

Wenn ich ne Stella oder Aspire hätte würde ich aber wohl auch nen bischen mehr pflegen bzw. im Salzwasser mehr aufpassen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi schon mal danke für die tips 
aber wie bekommst du das alte fett restlos weg bei mir hängt da immer noch so ein bissel altes rum und das würd ich gern mal weg bekommen besonders in den kugellagern. ne weitere frage ist wie weit du deine rollen zerlegst


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@ pikepauly 
 wo liegt eigentlich Padingbüttel ????? an der nord oder ostsee ????


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Steinadler
Leider Nordsee zwischen Bremerhaven u. Cuxhaven. 
Leider gibts hier keine Fische mehr, weshalb ich dann immer zur Ostsee fahre. 
Zu der Reinigung nochmal. Ich wisch das nur son bischen mit Küchenkrepp aus. 
Wenn Du das richtig gut machen willst musste noch mal nen Moment warten bis der Rollendoktor wieder Online ist.

Gruss

pikepauly


----------



## henningcl (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi
ich reinige alle metallteile indem ich sie in ein verschraubbares glas gebe und petroleum dazutue .

durch leichtes schütteln wäscht sich das ganze fett ab.

das ist nach meiner meinung aber nur nötig ,wenn das fett hart geworden ist, ansonsten ist das fett noch gut.

und niemals benzin oä benutzen,da diese mittel das fett aus den pooren des metalls entfernen ,immer irgendwas rückfettendes benutzen.

plastikteile wische ich nur ab ,man weiss nie wie das plastik mit lösemitteln reagiert


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Oha!
Gibt hier noch nen Rollendoktor, kann ja nur gut sein,

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## henningcl (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oha!
> Gibt hier noch nen Rollendoktor, kann ja nur gut sein,
> 
> Gruss
> ...



hi
so weit würde ich vielleicht nicht gehen ,aber der einen oder anderen rolle hab ich mit meinen mitteln wieder leben eingehaucht.

und da ich auf ältere rollen stehe (10- 15j alt) muss man schon mal was selber machen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Steinadler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

und schon wieder 5 neue shimano trööts irgendwie haben die leute keine lust hier rein zu posten und eröffnen immer neue threads


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich hoffe, das ^ wird sich bessern, wenn wir eine verfeinerte und übersichtlichere Struktur im Gerätebereich haben, die z.B. auch ein Wiederfinden erleichtert. :g
Ich warte da jetzt auch mal lieber drauf, weil umschaufeln oder Trennen aus vorhanden Thread wird wohl kaum möglich sein.

Im Bereich "Anregungen und Bugs" (ganz unten) habe ich da schon mal was angetriggert, wo gute Ideen weiterhin gefragt sind. |wavey:


----------



## henningcl (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Steinadler schrieb:


> und schon wieder 5 neue shimano trööts irgendwie haben die leute keine lust hier rein zu posten und eröffnen immer neue threads




vielleicht kannst du die überschrift ändern in :

fragen und antworten zu shimano rollen


dann sind die ruten schonmal ausgeklammert ,dafür kann man ein neues thema eröffnen.
:m:m


----------



## Steinadler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@ henningcl

ok mach ich ..... aber ich müsste wissen wie das geht


----------



## henningcl (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi
du musst zu deinen ersten beitrag gehen und dann auf ändern drücken ,dann nochmal auf ändern und dann kannst du den titel ändern.#h#h#h#h


ich hab das eben mal bei einem von mir erstellten thema ausprobiert ,dort hat es geklappt ,allerdings gibt es zu dem thema auch keine antworten. |gr:|gr:


----------



## Steinadler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

was ist dass denn für ein thema
und danke für den tip mit der überschrift


----------



## henningcl (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hi

ach, nur eine suche in den kleinanzeigen.#h#h


----------



## Steinadler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ich hab diese überschrift geändert aber dass geht nicht ganz wie man sieht ist nur die überschrift von meinem ersten beitrag geändert worden


----------



## Finess (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Angelbuddy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> weiß einer von euch, wo oder ob man die Preisliste für den Shimano Katalog 2007 im Internet zum runterladen bekommen kann? Im Katalog selber sind ja leider keine Preisangaben zu den Artikeln. ;+
> 
> Grüsse aus Unterfranken#h




Ich habe beim HAV ne Preisliste zum Katalog bekommen !


----------



## sl5000 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hallo leute
ich bin auch so verrückt nach shimano und ich habe die beastmaster spinning mit dem WG 5-20 und 10-30 WG und die rollen Exage2500RA sie sind noch nie am wasser gewesen aber bald geht es los und ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf .
Habe vier ruten da von würde gerne zwei abgeben bei intresse einfach antworten.
aber noch was zum schluss die Asprie BX ist auch eine tolle rute die liegt mir auch aufs auge wenn ihr vor die wahl stehen würdet welsche rolle sollte mann drauf machen????????
die aspire in 270 die rolle?????????????

gruss pit
petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## henningcl (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

*wer braucht noch ne stradic???

*http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-STRADIC-2500FB-NEU-2Jahre-Garantie_W0QQitemZ300079645962QQihZ020QQcategoryZ56712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


#h#h#h#h#h#h


ist nicht meine ,aber der preis ist gut:m:m:m
*
*


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi #h 

da ja bald die neue Stella kommt, purzeln schon die Preise für die alte |kopfkrat Oder werden die gar nicht purzeln, also was sagt ihr lohnt es noch zu warten.


----------



## bolli (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> da ja bald die neue Stella kommt, purzeln schon die Preise für die alte |kopfkrat Oder werden die gar nicht purzeln, also was sagt ihr lohnt es noch zu warten.



1/2 Jahr musst Du noch warten. Zur Jahresmitte bietet Shimano die "Rollenrestposten" 
ausgewählten Händlern zu Sonderkonditionen an. Von denen, die da zuschlagen, bieten 
einige dann diese Rollen so ab August/September zu den 
den von Dir gesuchten Ausverkaufspreisen an.

Bei dem Top-Modell Stella dauert es dann nicht lange, 
bis sie weg sind. Das liegt einfach an der relativ geringen 
Auflagehöhe und daran, dass es für viele eine Traumrolle ist. 

Ob Shimano des in Zukunft auch so handhabt, kann ich natürlich nicht 
vorhersagen. |kopfkrat


----------



## sl5000 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hallo hal

meine frage ist welsche rollen sind für die Aspire bx am besten ich habe vor mir eine zu kaufen weiss nur noch nicht mit welsche rolle : also das WG 15-40 und 20-50 in 270 die ruten.
gruss pit petri heil


----------



## sl5000 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> ja ist wirklich ne gute variante wenn man nicht gleich zu ner twinpowerpreisklasse aufsteigen will:q


 

Hallo fjordbutt

ich suche auch eine gute rolle für meine neue aspire bx nur weiss noch nicht so genau welsche hast du ein rat für mich welsche da gut ist.

gruss pit

petri heil #h


----------



## Pilkman (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



sl5000 schrieb:


> hallo hal
> 
> meine frage ist welsche rollen sind für die Aspire bx am besten ich habe vor mir eine zu kaufen weiss nur noch nicht mit welsche rolle
> gruss pit              petri heil



´nabend!

Entschuldige, wenn ich etwas direkt sage, dass Deine Frage ziemlich komisch gestellt ist.... :m

Ob eine Rute und eine Rolle eine passende Kombination abgeben, hängt wohl zuerst mal von der Ausführung der Rute (Modell, Länge, Wurfgewicht etc.) ab bzw. vom jeweiligen Verwendungszweck.

Also werd Dir klar darüber, welche Rute Du KONKRET bestücken willst und WOFÜR diese Kombi dann herhalten soll... 

PS:
Der Verweis auf die Suchfunktion ist eigentlich nicht so toll, aber in diesem Fall vielleicht gar nicht so unangebracht...


----------



## tosh (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hallo, 
ich habe mir aus den USA gerade die *Stradic FH 4000 *
gekauft.läuft sehr angenehm und hat eine Einhandkurbel.
Scheint aber etwas schwerer zu sein als die FB. hat sonst noch jemand erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle?


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nee die Arcs wollen wir hier nicht!


 

hallo pikepauly

denke ich auch mal das nicht :q ich selber habe auch nur shimano einfach tolle teile und will auch nix anders die beastmaster spinning habe ich in 5-20 und 10-30WG die rolle ist eine exage2500RA tolle sachen denke ich mal will mir aber auch die Aspire BX kaufen auch in 270 weiss aber noch nicht mit welsche rolle hast du ein tipp??????

petri heil

gruss pit#h


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ´nabend!
> 
> Entschuldige, wenn ich etwas direkt sage, dass Deine Frage ziemlich komisch gestellt ist.... :m
> 
> ...


 
Hallo pilkmann
stimmt genau was du sagst habe es vergessen zu sagen mit welsches WG  kommt aber jetzt, also die Aspire bx 270 mit dem WG 15-40 und 20-50 WG so jetzt hoffe ich mal das du mir bestimmt helfen kannst was für eine rolle am besten ist dazu
petri heil #h 
gruss pit


----------



## Pilkman (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



sl5000 schrieb:


> ... so jetzt hoffe ich mal das du mir bestimmt helfen kannst was für eine rolle am besten ist dazu ...



Preislage für die Rolle? |rolleyes


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Es gibt von Shimano keine Listen mit empfohlenen VK Preisen.
> Musst dich also durch die Shops ackern. Angler Oase, HAV, SAV, Gerlinger usw.
> 
> ...


 


Pilkman schrieb:


> Preislage für die Rolle? |rolleyes


 
hallo pilke

der Preis ist nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht grade ein milli ist :q 

petri heil

pit #h


----------



## Pilkman (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



sl5000 schrieb:


> ... der Preis ist nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht grade ein milli ist :q



Werd doch mal konkret... ich habe selten jemanden gesehen, der so um den heißen Brei geredet hat... #h


----------



## bolli (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Versuchs doch mal für die Antares BX MH mit einer 
2500er Stella und für die "H" mit einer 4000er Stella.

Ist halb so schlimm, weil die kosten nur einhalb milli !:q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Sl 500
Also wenn ich für ne Aspire was suchen würde, würde ich folgendes kaufen.
Wenn aus Deutschland ne Technium MGS
Wenn aus Import ne Twinpower. 
Bei beiden Alternativen solltest Du so mit ca. 150 Euro dabeisein. Mehr Geld auszugeben steht meiner Meinung nach mehr im Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung. 
Muss aber natürlich dazusagen, dass ich zum Beispiel selbst keine Stella fische und diese deswegen auch nicht beurteilen kann. Also wenn Du das Geld hast und ausgeben willst, ist die natürlich ultimativ.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@sl5000 soll nicht beleidigent oder so sein aber ist dir aufgefallen das du deine fragen andauernd wiederholst


----------



## sl5000 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Werd doch mal konkret... ich habe selten jemanden gesehen, der so um den heißen Brei geredet hat... #h


 

Hallo pilk

das hat mit hgeisssen brei nix zutun ich wollte nur wissen welsche rolle für die rute am besten ist sonst nix |wavey: 

petri heil  

pit:vik:


----------



## sl5000 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



bolli schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal für die Antares BX MH mit einer
> 2500er Stella und für die "H" mit einer 4000er Stella.
> 
> Ist halb so schlimm, weil die kosten nur einhalb milli !:q


 

hallo bolli

keine frage für mich danke dir bolli 

die milli habe ich in die tasche :vik: 

aber noch mal danke dir .

petri heil #6 

pit


----------



## sl5000 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Steinadler schrieb:


> @sl5000 soll nicht beleidigent oder so sein aber ist dir aufgefallen das du deine fragen andauernd wiederholst


 

hallo steinadler

bin ich nicht warum auch ich hatte nur eine frage welsche rolle am besten ist für die rute sonst nix  und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine genaue antwort bekommen macht auch nix werde es selber rausfinden danke.

petri heil

pit


----------



## sl5000 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sl 500
> Also wenn ich für ne Aspire was suchen würde, würde ich folgendes kaufen.
> Wenn aus Deutschland ne Technium MGS
> Wenn aus Import ne Twinpower.
> ...


 
Hallo pikepauly
dazu möchte ich mich bedanke für die info.#6 

und es kommt eine aspire im haus mit die rolle twinpower

ich selber habe die beastmaster spinning 270 mit 5-20 und 10-30 WG die rolle exage 2500RA  sind schon tolle teile und bin zu frieden da mit.

also noch mal dankeschön #6 

petri heil

pit:m


----------



## The Ghost (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo,

da ich mich auch u.a. für ne Beastmaster AX Spinning interessiere hätte ich mal folgende Frage: Wie wird eigentlich die Rolle an dem Rutenhalter befestigt?;+ Hab diese Art "Schraubrollenhalter" noch nie gesehen und in den Katalogen ist auch immer nur die Rute allein abgebildet. Des Weiteren: Ist WG-Klasse 3-15g ein Auslaufmodell, da es auf der Shimano-HP nicht mehr gelistet ist?


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Drillmaschine (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

... der Rollenhalter wird einfach nach oben hochgedreht. Er befindet sich in dem Korkstück .


----------



## The Ghost (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> ... der Rollenhalter wird einfach nach oben hochgedreht. Er befindet sich in dem Korkstück .


 
Danke, interessante Sache!


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## joedanase (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine neue Rolle von Shimano kaufen. Habe bis jetzt 13 Jahre lang eine stradic gtm 3000 mit kampfbremse gefischt. Ok ... wird langsam alt  

Das mit der KB hat mir gut gefallen... wollte ich dann auch wieder haben. 

Nun meine Frage:
2500 von Shimano oder
4000 von Shimano ... 

wobei das Modell TP, GT oder wie auch immer nicht ganz so wichtig ist.

Ach so .. Zielfisch: Meerforelle von dre Küste.

Mag jemand helfen oder seine Meinung schreiben?

LG


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Jodanase
Ich würd ne 3000 er Grösse nehmen, wenn du eine mit Kampfbremse willst. Gibt es jetzt wieder in 2007 und das macht Sinn. Ne 2500 er Grösse finde ich zu klein, durch die rel. kleine Spule leidet die Wurfweite ziemlich. Eine 4000 er ist finde ich ne Rolle zum Hechtangeln. Für ne schöne Meforute zu schwer und klobig.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Achso!
Hab noch mal ne Frage!
Hat hier schon jemand ne Aspire RA in Betrieb?
Weiss einer was die kosten in 3000 er und 4000 er Grösse?
Könnte da an ein bis zwei rankommen, hab aber keinen Referenzpreis.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steinadler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@pikepauly 

also ich hab die aspire ra 4000er für 158€ bei HAV gefunden also das war der billigste anbieter.


----------



## joedanase (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Danke für die Info..

aber es kommt alles anders als man denkt! Jetzt habe ich mir eine Daiwa Caldia 3000 gekauft ... SUPER ... aber was anderes als mit Kampfbremse ...

Die günstigen mit KB von Shimano liefen absolut beschi.... 

LG

Joe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@joedanase
Gratulation, hat dich also Live überzeugt! #6
Meiner Beobachtung nach hat Shimano in dem Bereich Exceller--Caldia den Daiwas nicht so richtig was entgegen zu setzen, Hardbody-Z-Metallgehäuse, Astreine Bremse und WS-Freie robuste Excenterverlegung, das sind echte Faktoren. 

Noch dazu gesagt: Bei den Low-Cost Rollen sieht es aber eher anders herum aus.


----------



## Donauhannes (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Genau so isses!!
Muss dem Det da voll beipflichten.
:m :m :m 
Die ganz günstigen Daiwas kannste in die Tonne treten.
Ab der Exage bekommste dann schon ne ordentliche rolle bei den Shimanos. Die Daiwas fangen da leider erst bei den Exceller
Modellen an richtig gut zu funzen. Die gibts aber jetzt in der normalen Version auch schon um die 80 Eier.Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja die Exceller in der Plus Version. Da bekommt man für 120 Euro schon was richtig feines. In der Preisklasse geht grade bei den Shimanos recht wenig. Erst ab den Twinpowers wirds dann wieder gut. Für mich als Shimano-Freund mit kleinem Geldbeutel ein echtes Dilemma.#d


----------



## plattform7 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Donauhannes schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja die Exceller in der Plus Version. Da bekommt man für 120 Euro schon was richtig feines.



Oder so, wie ich es gemacht habe und zu diesem Preis (120 €) eine Caldia gekauft habe, die momentan bei einem Boardpartner im Angebot ist... #h

Die Shimanski´s kommen bei mir erst ab einer Stradic auf die Ruten...


----------



## sl5000 (23. Februar 2007)

*Shimano Twin Power XT - RA 4000*

Hallo zusammen#h 

Ich hätte da was tolles ab zu geben zwei schöne twin power 4000 xt-ra nagelneu für 210€ plus porto :m 

Bei intresse einfach melden #h 

petri heil :m 

pit |wavey:


----------



## freestyler84 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mir eine Shimano Stradic holen, leider ist mir noch nicht so wirklich klar was die Kürzel am Ende bedeuten. Hab mehere Ausführungen gefunden. Schimao Stradic 2500 GTM-RB, GTM-RA, FB, FE und FH. Hoffe mir kann jemand diese Kürzel erklären. Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## J-son (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



freestyler84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mir eine Shimano Stradic holen, leider ist mir noch nicht so wirklich klar was die Kürzel am Ende bedeuten. Hab mehere Ausführungen gefunden. Schimao Stradic 2500 GTM-RB, GTM-RA, FB, FE und FH. Hoffe mir kann jemand diese Kürzel erklären. Danke schonmal im voraus.



Hallo...

*RB* steht für Rear Brake (Heckbremse) und *FB* für Front Brake (Frontbremse)...aber das scheint von Modell zu Modell verschieden; es gibt Serien bei denen FA für Frontbremse und RA für Heckbremse steht...
bei den anderen Kürzeln bin ich nicht sicher, aber ich glaub das bezieht sich auf die verarbeiteten Materialien..(?)

GRZ:
J@y


----------



## Steinadler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

die anderen kürzeln beziehen sich auf das modell also soweit ich weiss wie alt es ist und fb ist das neueste auf dem markt (obs richtig ist? wie imma ka aber ich glaubs und das fb modell ist auch das neueste)


----------



## schwedenfan83 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Entscheidung zwischen einer Shimano Nexave 1000Ra/Fa und dem Pendant der Exage Reihe!

Und zwar sehe ich die einzigen Unterschiede in der "Fighting Drag" und der CNC-Kurbel und natürlich dem Design, der Preisunterschied beträgt jedoch 14€ !

Da ich gelesen habe das viele die Exage benutzen, würde ich gern ma wissen ob ich vielleicht einen entscheidenden Vorteil der Exage übersehen habe !#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Entscheidung zwischen einer Shimano Nexave 1000Ra/Fa und dem Pendant der Exage Reihe!
> 
> ...


Ja, neben der Alu-CNC-Kurbel noch die besseren Kugellager (ARB), fürs Meeresangeln auf jeden Fall wichtig.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ja danke.. das stimmt das ist schon nicht schlecht mit den lagern.
Ich habe die Rolle schon, und jetzt überlege sie
umzutauschen gegen etwas höherwertiges.
 Sie ist zwar total solide und sicher auch zuverlässig, aber die Konterschraube der Kurbel eiert ein bisschen sieht auch nicht sehr hochwertig aus.

ich schätze mal mit so ner billigen verarbeitung muss ich bei der technium nicht rechnen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> ich schätze mal mit so ner billigen verarbeitung muss ich bei der technium nicht rechnen?


Wenn es wirklich besser sein soll: Stradic, Ultegra, TwinPower, das sind die, wo man sich nicht mehr ärgern muß. (wie schon oben mehrfach gesagt).
Suchmal nach Ultegra, im Moment ganz günstig zu haben und universeller als Stradic.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

@Det
Oder die Biomaster!
Im Moment auch günstig zu kriegen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steinadler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

hm da hab ich mal ne frage pauly oder andere kannst du mir mal ein paar gute online-shops mit amerikanischen und japanischen modellen geben ??? und meinst du die biomaster aus dem deutschen vertrieb das is doch so ein mega schlachtschiff und er wollte ne 1000er oda 

@schwedenfan 
also du hast jetz die exage oder nexave ? und willst sie gegen etwas besseres umtausche ! da käme dann als nächstes die technium wobei die anscheinend öfters problemchen hat. wenn dich dann der etwas höhere preis, die höhre übersetzung, sowie die doppelkurbel nicht stören ...... hol die stradic


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Moin!
Musst entweder mal bei Ebay.com eingeben.
Oder suchen bei: Ginrinpeche, Shimreels, Plat, Japantackle, Reelseeler, Ichibantackle. Ist aber ein Japan Modell also in



 USA eher nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hey ja ich suchte ja ne 1000er zum Barschen.
Ich hab ne Nexave , die will ich aber wieder zurückschicken. Hab jetzt ne Technium genommen, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich mit einer Doppelkurbel zurechtkomme, grad bei so einer kleinen Rolle.
TwinPower und alles ist mri dann doch zu teuer. Das ist ja schon ein Grund am Gewässer ausgeraubt zu werden :q


----------



## Steinadler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

da hab ich schon von leuten gehört die wurden mit weitaus billigerem gerät bestohlen :v 

aber kannst hier ja mal später posten ob sich die vorwürfe gegen die tech verwirklichen oder auch nicht


----------



## schwedenfan83 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Das werd ich machen(geh wohl am WOchenende endlich ma wieder angeln), were einfach meine Erfahrung mit dem Ding posten!

Hab grad zum 3. Mal den Thread Erfahrungen mit Shimano Technium aufgemacht um dann zu merken dass es um Schnur geht !|uhoh:


----------



## ironworker (3. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Moin zusammen
Ich habe letzte Woche 2 AERO STRADIC's 4000 Neu von einem
Sammler erstanden.Laut Stempel (in der Rolle) sind beide RollenBauj.2/92  
Da ich beide Rollen zum Spinnfischen verwenden möchte,will ich
beide Rollen reinigen und neu Fetten(oder ölen)Wer kann mir jetzt sagen,ob es ein spezielles Fett oder Öl für diese Rollen
gibt,oder ob sie nur mit Öl gewartet werden?Ich habe mir in der Vergangenheit eine TWINPOWER 4000 XT-RA zu gelegt.Die hat eine spezielle Wartungsschraube wo man das Getriebe mit beiligendem Öl warten kann.Gibt es bei Shimano keine Rollen
mehr die gefettet werden?
Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe! Gruß an alle


----------



## Steinadler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ja die neueren shimis sollen laut hersteller nur noch durch dieses loch mit dem beigelegten öl  gewartet werden ich schraube meine jedoch auf und fette bzw öle alles. beim öl nehm ich ballistol als fett nehm ich so eine ähnliche mischung wie angeldet mal i-wo gezeigt hat ich glaub in einer ausgabe von angelpraxis ach ja die beiden stradics können nur gut sein sind ja am 2.92 gemacht worden und falls es der 2.2.92 war dann sind se perfekt ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



ironworker schrieb:


> TWINPOWER 4000 XT-RA zu gelegt.Die hat eine spezielle Wartungsschraube wo man das Getriebe mit beiligendem Öl warten kann.Gibt es bei Shimano keine Rollen mehr die gefettet werden?


Ich habe mir mal meine Shimano Super-GT-RA 2500 vorgenommen und mit zusätzlichen ARB-Kugellagern und anderer Kurbel in eine schickere Twinpower XT-RA 2500 in hellgrau umgewandelt. Dabei wurde auch alles neu gefettet, und voila: Sie läuft besser, viel besser als die große Schwester Twinpower XT-RA 4000 in Shimano-Org-Schmierung. :vik:
Der große Pferdefuss: Die Rollen können nicht mehr einfach gefettet werden, es gibt bei den RA-Modellen und bestimmt bei den RB jetzt auch eine Wartungssperre in Form von ganz vielen Plastikteilen und nicht-schraubbaren Einwegklipsen. Genau dieser Vorfall hat mir die Freude an den Shimano-Rollen ganz kräftig vermiest, das war das Ende von meiner Shimano-Spinnrollenbeschaffung.   Was soll ich mit Rollen, die nicht mehr wartbar sind und die so nur zweitklassig laufen?


----------



## ironworker (4. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich werd bekloppt!
Bei meiner TwinnPower4000XT-RA(die noch NIE Wasser gesehen
hat!)habe ich dieses Problem.Ich wollte die Kampfbremse nach
stellen!Oh ha das war der berühmte Griff ins Kloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Kampfbremse ist NICHT geschraubt,sondern die Endkappe gebresst!Mit ach und krach habe ich es denn wieder hin bekommen.Wenn einer die Rolle haben möchte,kann er die Rolle günstig kriegen!Die Rolle ist von 6/2007 wie gesagt Wasser hat sie noch Nie gesehen.Mit Versand gebe ich sie für 50 Euro weg.
Die Rolle ist in Ordnung.Wenn Interesse bitte um PN.

Gruß an alle


----------



## schwedenfan83 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich habe Meine Technium 1000 grad ausprobiert und sie gefällt mir total, die Kurbel und griff sind sehr gut und der spulenhub ist echt schön langsam. der bügel ist mir beim werfen nie übergeklappt, er klickt auch irgendwie ein. ein bisschen schwergängig fand ich die rolle aber das stört mich garnicht - besser als wenns so labberig ist. Ich frage mich nur welches öl ich nehmen darf, und wie das mit der wartungsschraube geht..!


----------



## Steinadler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

normal liegt da doch immer so ein klkeines fläschen mit öl dabei


----------



## schwedenfan83 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

ach ja hab ich übersehen. und was nimmt man wenn das alle ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> ach ja hab ich übersehen. und was nimmt man wenn das alle ist?


Jedenfalls nicht normales (zu) dünnes Nähmaschinenöl, das Shimano-Zeugs hat schon eine höhere Viskosität und ferkelt richtig mit Schmierfilm herum. :q


----------



## ironworker (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Moin Moin

Nun kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,das eine Shimano kein Fett
brauch sondern nur Öl!Wie wartet Ihr denn Eure Rollen?Diese
Frage ist speziel an die Spinnfischer gerichtet die auch viel am
Wasser sind! (100 Tage a 3-4std sollten es im Jahr schon sein)

Gruß und Petri an alle!


----------



## ironworker (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Im übrigen,AngelDet hat vollkommen Recht was die Shimano TWINPOWER 4000XT-RA angeht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo Kollegen.

Kennt jemand von Euch die Rolle "Shimano Nexave (1000)FA" 

In Klammern steht die Größe, das ist ja bei allen Rollen mit so einer Zahl Zwischen Titel und Typ.
Ich will die Rolle zum Matchfischen benutzen. Die Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 20 Gr. und mein Zielfisch damit wird der große Friedfisch sein ... Ich schätze, dass ich mit 22er Schnur Fischen werde und es sind Karpfen bis zu 10 Pfund zu erwarten (jedenfalls schätze ich, dass ich diese zumindest mit diesem Gerät rein theoretisch landen kann, wenn an der Stelle, wo ich Fische, keine großen Hindernisse in der Nähe sind)
Mir geht es um Dauerstabilität, aber will auch nicht gleich tief in die Tasche greifen müssen, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.
Ich bin nicht auf diese Rolle festgelegt, aber Shimano benutze ich schon lange und gerne. Wenn ihr noch andere Rollenvorschläge habt, dann bitte her damit


----------



## woernser1965 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo |wavey:
Ne 1000er mit 22er Schnur wäre mir persönlich zuwenig Schnurfassung.......Da sollen 90m 25er draufpassen. Also kannst du froh sein wenn so ca. 120m 22er draufpassen. Wenn da mal ein gescheiter Karpfen draufgeht könnte es eng werden. Ich würde lieber die 2500er nehmen.
Überleg dir ob du nicht ca. 15€ drauflegst und lieber eine Exage holst. Preis-Leistung scheint mir da besser....


----------



## Carphunter 76 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Danke für den Tip !
Ich schau grad mal nach !

Tilman


----------



## woernser1965 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3293_SHIMANO--EXAGE--RA-Kampfbremse.html
#6
Den Shop kann ich empfehlen....


----------



## McRip (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo,
hat mittlerweile schon mal jemand die Doppelkurbel einer Stradic FB gegen eine normale Kurbel getauscht? ;+

Danke


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Tut mir leid. 
Habs nur bei der Stradic FA mit ner Technium Kurbel gemacht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## McRip (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Und noch eine Frage:
Kann man bei der Technium FB wieder den Bügelumklappschutz (Bügelbremse) "friction ring" nachrüsten? |rolleyes

danke 2


----------



## McRip (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Tut mir leid.
> Habs nur bei der Stradic FA mit ner Technium Kurbel gemacht.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



danke schonmal #h
Mal abwarten ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem aktuellen Modell hat...


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Meinst Du die Neue Technium hat schon jemand befummelt.
Hast Du schon einen Shop gesehen, der die liefern kann?


----------



## McRip (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Habe gehört, dass einige Läden sie schon hatten (im Hamburger Raum). Ansonsten werde ich halt warten (müssen)...


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ich auch.
Find die Neue auch nicht so schrecklich wie Viele andere.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Moin Männers,

ich hab ne 4000er Technium Mgs!

Die hat so'n beunruhigendes leichtes Schleifgeräusch...|uhoh:


Kann ich da selbst irgendwas dran rum schrauben und das Problem beheben, oder geh ich besser zum Händler damit???


----------



## stubbsi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Moin moin, |wavey:

Hab eine "Stella 2000 Super Ship" vererbt bekommen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand die Rolle kennt und weiß was die wert ist? Die Rolle ist ungefischt macht aber beim kurbeln leichte Geräusche, der original Karton hat zwar leichte Lagerungsspuren aber sonst ist alles drin was reingehört (Zubehörpäckchen (Unterlegscheiben, 2 Schrauben und Montageschlüssel), Rollentasche und die Explosionszeichnung).
Nach meinen eigenen Nachforschungen müßte sie ca. 10 Jahre alt sein.

Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruß Stubbsi


----------



## BMG619 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Kennt jemand von euch zufällig die RolleShimano Nexave NEX 6000 FA. Könnt man die auch zum Karpfenangeln verwenden?????


----------



## spinner14 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

die stella kostet ca. 400€ (also neu)


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallöle|wavey:
mal ne Frage an die Bastler:

Hab grad günstig ne Spheros 12000 Fa geschossen. Jetzt überlege ich ob es Sinn macht das Gleitlager (4004 Drive Gear Bushing) gegen ein A-RB-Lager auszutauschen. Aber lt. Aussage einiger Spezis hier, sind (gute) Gleitlager sogar widerstandsfähiger als Kugellager?! ;+
Auf einem australischem Forum habe ich gesehen, daß sogar upgrate kits für diese Rollen angeboten werden mit aluminium handle, two A-RB anti rust bearings on the handle shaft, a matching aluminium cap for the other side of the body, another A-RB bearing for *the right side of the main gear (replaces a bush) *and Carbontex drag washers for a smoother drag with a greater range of progression and more drag pressure available at the maximum.
Ich finde die Rolle läuft auch so schon super, Änderungen an Kurbel und Bremse sind ja schon ein bischen aufwändiger, aber so ein Gleitlager auszutauschen wäre ja sicher möglich....aber macht es wirklich Sinn?|kopfkrat

TL Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> aber so ein Gleitlager auszutauschen wäre ja sicher möglich....aber macht es wirklich Sinn?|kopfkrat


Ganz einfach: Wenn es dieses Plastikgleitlager als direkter Kugellagerersatz ist, ja. Das  Plastikdinges wird recht schnell matschig, obwohl es die erste Zeit erstaunlich gut und leicht läuft. Habe so schon einige ausgetauscht, und die Rolle wirkt damit etwas solider, und auf Dauer wird es so bleiben.


----------



## Goggo (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Ein bekannter hat mir gerade eine gebrauchte Hyperloop 200RK angeboten. Ist die Rolle zum Spinnfischen geeignet-
weiss jemand welche Übersetzung die hat?


----------



## spinner14 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo, ich habe bei meiner Twin Power 2500fb das Problem,dass die kurbel ein wenig wackelt.Hatte das Proble schon jemand von euch und wie sieht es nach längerer zeit aus???


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe bei meiner Twin Power 2500fb das Problem,dass die kurbel ein wenig wackelt.Hatte das Proble schon jemand von euch und wie sieht es nach längerer zeit aus???


 
Das ist normal und wurde schon recht oft hier im Board besprochen.


----------



## FischFan271 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Schaut doch mal bei @skar!, da haben sie gerade 20 % und die Exage wurde runtergesetzt. VOn 49,95 auf 39,95. 39,95 - 20 % =31,96 !!! Allerdings für die kleine. Gilt aber auch für die größeren #6


----------



## Dirk30 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



FischFan271 schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal bei @skar!, da haben sie gerade 20 % und die Exage wurde runtergesetzt. VOn 49,95 auf 39,95. 39,95 - 20 % =31,96 !!! Allerdings für die kleine. Gilt aber auch für die größeren #6





Gelten die 20% jetzt auch noch ???


----------



## Werderjung (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Leider nicht.
Das war eine Aktion zu Weihnachten.
Ostern gab es auch eine 10 % Aktion, aber wann die nächste ist und ob überhaupt vor Weihnachten eine kommt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## baggersee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Rollen:

Shimano SUPER 2500 GTM-RB
Shimano STRADIC 2500 GTM-RB

Ist die SUPER ein älteres Modell?


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Andere Übersetzung??


----------



## baggersee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Andere Übersetzung??


 
Bei beiden ist die Übersetzung 6,0:1
Die STRADIC hat 1 Kugellager mehr und ist nicht weiß. Alles andere ist gleich!
Das kann aber doch nicht den Unterschied von 20,00€ am Preis ausmachen.

Könnte es sein, dass die SUPER ein etwas älteres Modell ist? Das müssten doch die Shimano Rollen-Freaks wissen.

Ganz ehrlich: ich blicke da bald nicht mehr durch #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Eine GTM-RB ist kein älteres Modell.
Die Super ist aber das unterste Modell der Reihe, schon länger. Lager reduziert und auch sonst weniger Glitter, Plastik E-Spule usw.. Bei der RA war sie aber trotzdem vom Typ baugleich bis zur TP-RA. Wenn man eine einfachere nimmt, kann man schon etwas sparen.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo Zusammen,
will mir eine neue Rolle zulegen.
Gibt es beim Gebrauch einen Unterschied zwischen Technium FA und FB?

Danke im Voraus.
Petri A.


----------



## Laracitus (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hallo A-Boarder,

bin erst vor kurzem wieder zum Angeln gekommen. Mache im Juni meinen Fischereischein )) und bin dabei mir so nach und nach wieder eine Ausrüstung zuzulegen. Habe teilweise sehr gute Erfahrungen (Rute Interfish)gesammelt, weniger gute (günstige DAM Rolle) aber auch richtig schlechte (Kogha -Rolle). Nun ist es so, dass wir im Juli nach Norwegen (nähe Bergen) düsen. Natürlich soll auch geangelt weden. Da ich es allerdings überwiegend beim heimischen Fischen belassen möchte, werde ich mir sicherlich keine Multirolle zulegen. Kann mir jemand eine gute Stationärrolle empfehlen, die auch für einige Einsätze in Norwegen taugen würde? Am besten natürlich Shimano. Bin aber ach dankbar für Informationen anderer Hersteller. Ich lege inzwischen mehr Wert auf Qualität denn Kosten. Allerdings bitte keine Empfehlungen wo die Rolle so viel Kostet das man nen Urlaub von machen könnte ;-).

Vielen Dank und tolles Board hier :vik:

Gruß Laracitus


----------



## simpl (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

Hi Pikepauly!
Habe mir gestern eine gebrauchte Rute gekauft. Eine Solstace match 420FA. Was hat die neu gekostet und was sagst du dazu. Fische an einem Kanal der ca. 12 M breit ist. Als Rolle verwende ich dazu die Baitrunner 3500. Bin eigentlich ein Neuer auf dem Gebiet.
Danke für eventl. Infos.


----------



## Cobra HH (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

kennt einer die Aspire Spinning Schnur
es ist eine geflochtene


----------



## Cobra HH (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zu Shimano*

kann mir keiner was zu dieser schnur sagen


----------

